

Nonprofit versus For Profit - Crowdfunding mental and behavioral healthcare - kathyseigler

My website, MyHopeHub, is in the very early stages of development. We are struggling with whether the business would work better as a non-profit or for profit? Given Watsi&#x27;s recent success we are now leaning towards non-profit. Thought and comments appreciated!
======
btown
Being for-profit would immediately lead to skepticism, so my 2 cents would be
non-profit.

Also, your homepage (link for the lazy:
[http://myhopehub.com/](http://myhopehub.com/) ) should probably say
"confidentially" instead of "confidentiality."

------
kathyseigler
Thanks for your prompt reply. Thanks for the tip on "confidentially"...by the
way, please don't judge us by that pathetic Wordpress site. We just threw it
up there for the time being. We are building a custom platform. Thanks!!

